# I talked to my W yesterday before coming back home - it was very good.



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

To those who seem not havng patients with people like me, I just wanted to let you know, that I used this place to help me find balance and perspective. I talked to my wife yesterday and we told eachother everything in our hearts - i explain to her that what i needed from her was an attitude showing me that she was paying attention to what i said and listening to me. The same way i do with her, she said that everytime we have sex i would go from telling her how wonderful was to tell her but we could do this or that next time what she took as criticism or that i never was satisfied. I told her that that was not my intention that it only was the horny in me trying to suggest something new for next time....anyhow, we talk and we agree to meet every two weeks for about 2 hours on friday (we'll get out work earlier those days) to talk only the two of us about our relationship, how we felt, how was our sex life, etc...she understood that i was struggling because she couldn't make me fell sexy or wanted what was killing me...i told her that we didn't need to have sex so often, as long as once a week she understood that I needed for her to think of me and what i needed to feel loved and the most important thing was for her to take some lead in showing me that she was thinking about us, about the importance for her to make me feel special in her life....the same way i do with her...it was a good talk we share some tears and she finally understood that my main problem is not feeling important enough for her to realize the need i have for her to show me that she wants me....i said to her that as soon as i started asking for more intimacy, she reacted in giving me more sex and more variaty but that was only good for a while until i got frustrated with the fact that it was not more sex what i was looking, what i was looking for was her love through making an effort to show me that i am important in her life....


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Did she cry too - feeling and understanding that YOU were hurt by these things? Honest communication is the beginning of everything wonderful in this world and feeling we are finally understood and cared for. I hope you & her will continue to Grow past this to the best sexual years of your life. I know from your story, you suffered a long time. 

I was never one who felt you were whining -just so you know. I completely "Got" where you was coming from.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

It sounds like you two had some good, honest communication and came away with understanding. This is a very good thing. Is that the case, did she understand and feel good rather than pressured?

I hope it works!


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

vthomeschoolmom said:


> It sounds like you two had some good, honest communication and came away with understanding. This is a very good thing. Is that the case, did she understand and feel good rather than pressured?
> 
> I hope it works!


Yes, she loves me so much...i know, but since I am a very sensitive man, i needed to feel wanted....she also got emotional as she told me how she felt and also that she did not have a clear idea of how much this situation was hurting me...right a way since yesterday, we are feeling and doing good....she said to me tell me when you feel i am going back to my all ways...it is not that i don't love you marco, is just i don' even realise i am neglecting you....that is why we will be getting together twice a months...if everything is good we'll just use that time to talk about our dreams, fantacies etc...i told her that my love for her was so strong that make me sufer so much that she did not get it...that to me it makes a world of difference if she makes me feel that i am the most important person in her life...because she is to me and i tell her everyday how beautiful she is, how hot her body is, how great mother and professional she is, etc....like i said before, we ve been together for 22 years and grow and have 3 children together and the love is there....the problems was / is her poor love IQ if you can call it like that...now we are kissing, hugging, and we've been together a cuople of times since yesterday and she is showing she wants me a lot....is a nice warm feeling, when the love of you life touch you with desire and make love to you like the world is going to end....i hope you ladies and guys can appriciate this....so i'll keep our twice a months dates for us to share our relationship views, problems, desires, etc....:smthumbup:


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

marcopoly69 said:


> Yes, she loves me so much...


Hurray!

Well it sounds like you guys have crossed a milestone. I hope it continues as well.


----------

